# an Open-Ended Virginia Possibility



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I am gearing up to offer my land for sale to an investor/entrepreneur who could/would develop it along sustainable profit-making lines which could preserve the nature of my wooded land as it is now (with deer, bear and wild turkey) such as a horse trail riding and raising operation, bed and breakfast or respite center with permaculture demonstration gardens, greenhouses, goats, fish ponds, free-range poultry, mulberry trees, berry bushes, etc.

I am looking for a buyer who already lives in, loves, and is knowledgeable about this general Charlottesville area. There are many opportunities for profit-making here. 

Although my property is in Orange County, it adjoins from the rear a 573-acre parcel which is owned by Albemarle County which they are making into a nature trails park. Even though the Preddy Creek Park is not officially open, stunning numbers of bicyclists are already winging through the woods over trails originally made by atver's and hunters during the past 40 years! 

My land (which could be YOUR land if you play your cards right) is in an area near Charlottesville, the University of Virginia, two major hospitals and what we call "the Spy Shop," (the National Ground Intelligence Center) plus some other large government dod installations located here away from the Washington, DC area originally during WWII but increasingly since 9/11. 

Folks hereabouts are intelligently concerned about their food. Some niche markets for goat and sheep cheese, organic meats and vegetables as well as artisan breads, jams, wines and ciders are very successful. There's a Whole Foods which will be building a larger store and many thriving farmer's markets. 

I love my land. I am disheartened and appalled by the nearby Mars scapes, huge new Wal-Marts, and other horrible awful changes. I want my beloved land to transition with a new owner from its wild, unkempt state at present under my incompetent but loving care to a partner owner who is a creative food and/or recreation entrepreneur with conservation easements so it is never asphalted over or pocked by ticky-tacky houses in the future! 

When I find this dynamic high energy person, I want to stay here as long as I am physically/mentally able so I plan to sell the land at a reduced price for life estate rights. 

Most people look at land purchase not from the standpoint of making an income from that land and having a "forever home," but as a way to coast along into the future of increasing land value as people flood into this nice area. Most investors' intention is to clear a mega profit by buying low from distressed folks like me and selling high. They rent or maybe farm the land to cover their mortgage and pay the bills while getting tax breaks until they can sell at a mega profit so they can roll their investment money over into another profitable snow ball land purchase. The statistics on the loss of Virginia farmland are truly scary. Our unpublicized version of the Gulf Oil Crisis. 

In this area, unless you create a successful niche market, income from farmland is very low in comparison to the cost of that land and accompanying taxes etc. The cost of land in this area is further inflated due to city buyer/owners and the New Yorker retirement that is inflicted on us. (A New Yorker retiree neighbor told me he was attracted here because the builder/developer of his subdivision has ads which run around the clock in New York to attract people to his subdivision here. He said his house is an exact model of a home in his former subdivision on Long Island. 

These folks with their "parklike" subdivisions actually have enough land to raise most of their food but except for the famous backyard chickens in Charlottesville, they'd rather buy it than raise it.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I understand what you are going through.

Will most likely have to lease my place in OR but finding a place to lease within an hour's drive of Dahlgren VA,, out in the countryside, well away from any people, is proving to be a challenge. I have my horse's and cats to boot, which makes it more difficult.
Seems like VA has no rules like Oregon for splitting up Farm land.. which is nearly impossible in Oregon.
Was surprised at how many HOA subdivisions there are in VA. Scary...

Good luck on finding the perfect people for your place.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, Bergere, your place in Oregon looks like the Little White House! So beautiful! Whatever possesses you to leave it to come east?? I never heard of Dahlgreen, Virginia and don't have a map here to look it up but doesn't Oregon have a much better climate?
You said, "Seems like VA has no rules like Oregon for splitting up Farm land.. which is nearly impossible in Oregon".
Well, but Virginia DOES have rules against splitting up. They are busy making all kinds of new rules and laws all the time!!! When I got my land I could subdivide "four and four" which meant I could have four subdivisions every four years but now that has been arbitrarily legislated away. Except for rich developers, of course!

You were surprised at how many HOA subdivisions there are in VA. Huh? I never would have thought about that! Right now I have two subdivisions already platted near me on formerly wooded land that will have about 1,000 homes total. No HOAs yet. Actually, not even any houses yet. But they are practically side by side in two adjoining counties with a little teeny road which can barely handle the traffic it has on it now. Lunacy! The developers seen to want to relocate the entire citizenry of New York down here. Barf. 
Well, if my land is anywhere near this Dahlgreen, bring your sheep here to me! Yum yum there's lots of tasty browse for them left by the loggers. You get free food for them and I get my land cleared! Deal??


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love this place, love the weather and hate to leave it....
But moving because there are no jobs in Oregon.
In this county the unemployment is 19.2 % much, much higher than the nation average... Portland area the unemployment is over 10% and the news said we are loosing 1,900+ jobs a week and I believe it. What jobs are here, the only offering mini wage to $20.00 an hour for Engineers. And they are not hiring people my husband's age. We know so many outstanding Engineers out of work. sigh ~~

We looked at an older Farm house on 33 acres on Supply road in Caret. Would fit us to a T. However the owner has now decided to split it in 5 acre parcels. That is not something you can do in Oregon. 
Was sad because I was hoping to either lease that place or buy it, if this place sells. 5 acres does us no good in that area. To have my 4 horses and any kind of Livestock as per the County person(s) I talked to.. you need to have 10.1 acres. 

Your place sounds wonderful but it is over 2 hours away from Dahlgren. Dahlgren is near MD off the 301 hwy and bridge and the most close big town is Fredericksburg(Think I spelled that correctly?)


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Darn, I don't have a map, Bergere, but I used to have land near Berkely Springs in West Virginia and worked in Washington, DC so drove 301. There is a Frederick, Maryland where they have a fair and craft shows and a Fredericksburg, VA sorta near me. Are you saying your husband has found work in Dahlgren so you're relocating to be near his work? It must be a terrific challenge to hunt a place to live for yourself and animal family clear across the country! There are some wonderful places in Maryland (and Virginia but maybe better in Maryland) where there are conservation easements in place. It may be that's a good place for you to start looking, although there are several organizations and I don't know just how "organized" they are. Have you tried the Virginia Farmlink Program? You can post what you are looking for and also see a list of possibilities. It's a long shot but perhaps you could barter your place in Oregon for what you want in Virginia? Put an ad (well, numerous ads) in the newspapers and craigslist of where you want to locate. Maybe somebody in Dahlgren has just the perfect place for you but they are retiring with a nice income and want to move to Oregon? I sure wish I had some contacts for you but at least I can offer you good wishes and the vdacs suggestion!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Lots of great ideas, Thanks!! VBG

Yes, DH has a job in Dahlgren.
I have this place on two of the more well known Barter/swap houses places. No one in that area of VA wants to come over here. 
Been keeping an eye on Fredericksburg's craig list. Have found a couple of rentals but so far, either the place has been perfect for the horse's and livestock but the house either way, way to small or a total dump. Or they won't allow horse's or cats and the house is fairly good.

We thought about MD.. but not sure about how they would tax you. Couldn't afford it if both states wanted money. sigh ~~

Will look up the Virginia Farmlink. Thanks!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Charlottesville is such a LOVELY area! We currently live in Louisa county, about 45 minutes away. We moved out here to learn the ropes, we've gotten a wonderful education from friends who have lived here all their lives. Your offer sounds wonderful for the right family. Unfortunately, even at your discounted price I doubt we would be able to afford it. Last time we checked prices were very high in Charlottesville.

I hope you find the right people for your land.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Ashley, you have a really nice ag guy in Palmyra. he has been giving a series of seminars on homesteading. John Thompson. ooops, I just looked him up and he is in fluvanna. well, anyway next tuesday he will have the final seminar which will be held in Charlottesville at the new county building on Fifth Street from 6:00 to 8:00 or 9:00 pm. It would be neat if you could come and meet me! You could email him at [email protected] to learn more. or maybe ask your own ag person in Louisa? As I recall it's about living off the grid but I mislaid my syllabus. Anyway, we have a nice group of folks who have attended this series and if you can attend I bet you will be glad.
I don't really have a discounted price at the moment, so how can you doubt you could meet something which hasn't been created yet???


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

That meeting does sound interesting! Do you think it would be appropriate for a 7 (almost 8) year old? My son loves learning about homestead topics, my 5 (almost 6) year old does too (he tells me he is going to be half farmer, half fireman when he grows up). They don't have any trouble sitting still and being quiet. I would love to meet you!

I have to be honest with you though, 5 years ago when we bought our place we were only able to afford 2.5 acres with a modest house. It was our dream to move out to the country, learn to grow as much of our food as possible, turn a profit, and my husband be able to start his own business, home based, agriculture based, etc. When we first started here we only had 2 children, now we have five! We started off with a bang, but as more children came, homeschooling started, etc. we had to scale back. Now that my oldest is getting so big and strong, and responsible, he is starting to take on the chores that before were my sole responsibility. We are considering adding more back in, and I'm really happy about that. It was so hard to scale back when the purpose of moving out here was to become more self sufficient.

I am really excited to teach my children the skills that we have acquired, and I'm also excited about all of the entrepreneurial opportunity there is out in the country. And my kids are always thinking about what they can do to earn money. My seven year old told me today he wants to start saving up for his first house.:banana02:

I guess that I am telling you all of this because while it is a big dream of mine to have the working farm/bed and breakfast/conservation & education center/orchard/everything else I am not sure we will actually be in a place to implement those wonderful things to a profit making scale for at least another 5 years, but more likely 10.

My husband and I are always talking about our "forever house". We want to find a place, die, and be buried there one day. I think I must be weird, but I so want to be buried in a little family cemetery on my land, that will never be sold, but be passed down forever and ever, amen. But really truly, if 2.5 acres in Louisa is all we can afford, I really don't see us being able to afford your slice of heaven in Charlottesville.

Oh dear, I think I've rambled.:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

The separate sessions cost $10 each so if you pay for the kid I don't see why he can't come. One woman brought her daughter to a couple of the sessions. One was about poultry and the child was enthralled. Another session didn't interest her but she sat quietly so if your child is well-behaved, why not? Here is jt's phone number so you can ask him and get directions 434-591-1950. The last mtg is about off the grid living though. Solar panels and suchlike will be a lot more abstruse than chickens. I may fall asleep myself because it's too hard for me to understand. Why don't you bring your husband? Just kidding. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

AshleyB, I went to an animal swap at tractor supply this morning. the gal in my class who brought her daughter was there. I told her about you. she said to tell you she did not have to pay for her daughter, she just asked john if she could bring her along and he said "fine." She has several children and a big homesteading dream, too, so if you attend the session this week you will meet several people on your wave length and get some good ideas, too!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for the info! I'll have to see if my husband is interested in going. And I'll give John a call. Even if we can't make it to this one, I'd love to hear him speak sometime. It really sounds like he has a lot of knowledge and wisdom to share. I can definitely use more of that!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh if only... I am married to a Va boy and I lived in Richmond for years and years and have many good friends from Orange and who live in Orange still.
Heavy, heavy sigh.
I understand your desires.
I have the same problem with the deep mountains of NC. They got popular and somebody bought a piece and put up an expensive house. That drove the granny's farm next door up in value and granny couldn't afford the taxes and she sold and it explodes exponentially.
In some crazy places it is a million an acre. Stupid people.
I wish I could help you, but the economy is killer for us right now..


----------

